# Here we go...



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... did=178767

Makes for intrestin reading, though I guess you've all heard it all b4


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Just put my 2p into the debate.

Noticed a couple of other TTers defending including Foz........... still want that S2000??

Gren


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!! To quote one of the posters about the sort of person who has a TT:

Women: Narcissistic, poor at driving but arrrogant and inconsiderate, bottle blonde, anorexic figure. poor educational achievement buit made the most of her looks to get a resonably [sic] well paid job or a well paid husband. Has 185 [sic] version.

Bugger. I've got the wrong car then!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I don't know which is funnier, their attempts to slag off the TT or their spelling and punctuation (or lack of it) [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------

